# Vlos vs Gentoo

## maximan

Hola

les hago una pregunta, he renegado mucho con la instalacion de gentoo para amd64 y lei que vlos en una distro basada en gentoo. Queria saber si alguno la ha usado y tiene la velocidad y perfomance de gentoo.

Soy usuario de slamd64 y me dijeron que gentoo puede ser un 20% mas rapido y lo quiero probar hace tiempo pero no he podido instalarlo.

Queria saber su opinion sobre VLOS, si me conviene instalarlo para irme familiarizando con los comandos de gentoo y portage.

Saludos

Maxi

----------

## alexlm78

Pues de VLOS no se nada, hasta ahorita, pero Gentoo si es muy eficiente en muchas cosas, pero tienes que verlo por ti mismo, cada uno te dira las ventajas personales que le ha encontrado a gentoo, asi como las desventajas ( que son pocas al menos para mi) y mira que te lo dice alguine que paso por suse, mandrake, redhat, slack, debian y FreeBSD, cada una tiene sus gracias, pero con Gentoo me quede desde hace casi poco mas de 4 años. 

Pero instlaao un vlos y te cuento, que lo que me sobra es espacio en HD.   :Very Happy: 

Saluditos.

----------

## alexlm78

Ay Dios, como decir esto.

Ya fui a ver que onda con VLOS, resulta que este es el nuevo nombre de VidaLinux, ( ya se que mas de alguno dio un largo suspiro) pero yo conoci esto hace mucho, y sinceremente no me agrado para nada, me quedo con el original.

Hasta donde recuerdo le integran anaconda para la instalacion, y solo con eso ya tenemos un portavasos nuevo, (posavasos en España segun se) .

Mi recomendacion, muy personal por cierto, ahorrate el tiempo, el esfuerzo, los recursos, etc. y mejor ni lo bajes.

mejor instalate el mero mero Gentoo Linux

Saluditos

----------

## LinuxBlues

Si no has sido capaz de instalar Gentoo siguiendo http://www.gentoo.org/doc/es/handbook/handbook-amd64.xml lo mejor es que lo olvides.

Que "Gentoo no está hecha para principiantes" es un tópico, a menos que tengas muchas ganas de aprender, su documentación es exquisita y extraordinaria...

No preguntes acerca de una distribución no soportada por Gentoo en un foro Gentoo, es de sentido común...

Con Gentoo tendrás que configurar absolutamente todo a mano, para obtener la funcionalidad que se obtiene de buenas a primeras con Fedora, Mandriva y Ubuntu. Instala cualquiera de ellas, destrózalas y trata de modificar configuraciones por defecto... Puede que suene muy mal, pero los humanos únicamente parecemos aprender a partir de errores, los aciertos no nos hacen aprender, así de simple.   :Wink: 

----------

## darkelphos

Si, aparte de gentoo que es para mi la mejor distro de linux, la documentacion me encantó. Yo vengo de tener mandrake, knoppix, redhat y me quedo con gentoo, ahora tarde 3 semanas en dejarlo mas o menos normal jajajaja, ya que no tenia mucha idea de linux, pero gracias a la documentacion que te explica que estas haciendo y no te dice haz esto haz lo otro, aprendi muchisimo. En marzo hará un año que uso gentoo, y no te puedo contar el numero de horas muertas que he hechado con este sistema operativo y todo lo que he aprendido y me queda por aprender, ahora estoy ciertamente encantado con este foro, y con la documentacion.

Por cierto no te olvides de www.google.es  :Very Happy: 

Un saludo y animate que merece la pena  :Wink: 

----------

## maximan

Mi experiencia es la siguiente.

Uso linux desde hacen 2 años, he pasado por casi todas, pero ninguna me ha hecho sentir tan comodo como Slackware, y desde que compre un amd64 me pase a slamd64 el portable de 64bits de slackware.

Tengo 2 amigos que usan gentoo y me dijeron que la probara para notar la diferencia con un procesador de 64bits. que uno de ellos tiene y que tambien usaba slamd64 y cuando probo gentoo me conto que cambio mucho.

Lei superficialmente la documentacion esperando poder instalarla, pero ahora que encontre un manual muy bueno sobre gentoo en la instalacion voy a TERMINAR de leelo completo y luego probar instalarlo.

Obvio que cada uno va a defender su distribucion querida, yo no me puedo quejar con Slackware porque hace mas de 1 año que es la que uso. Quiero probar Gentoo para comparla y elegir la que mejor se adecua a mis necesidades. Una de las falencia o virtudes depende como se mire de slackware es el sistema de paquetes. Gentoo por lo que he leido ha crecido mucho en eso.

Voy a intentarlo y luego comentare como he sido mi experiencia..

Gracias por sus consejos.

----------

## alexlm78

Yo tengo un AMD64 y mi gentoo, recien instalado va de lujo, aparte de ir muy bien en mi P3.

Saluditos

----------

## LinuxBlues

Editado: obsoleto, o mejor dicho, Solved   :Wink: Last edited by LinuxBlues on Thu Feb 02, 2006 12:31 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## maximan

Encontré esto que esta bueno 

http://www2.asteriasgi.com/review/

Maxi

----------

## Soul Lost

Mi experiencía con VLOS fue horrible XDD

Un dia me friego el O.S. completo, por falta de tiempo y trabajos que hacer instalo VLOS que tenía de un revista XD, y para mi sorpresa tuve demasiados problemas al querer bajar programas y actualizar.. el portage se comportaba raro y simplemente la borré..

A pesar de un día y medio solo con un escritorio bajo en recursos y andando de nuevo gentoo me sentí como en casa XD..

Y claramente prefiero la instalación desde consola con una liveCD como aconstumbro hacer (aunque la ultima vez baje la liveCD de gentoo minimal)

----------

## alexlm78

 *LinuxBlues wrote:*   

>  *alexlm78 wrote:*   "This it's a diferent kind of world, you need a diferent kind of software" 
> 
> alexlm78 ¿te importa si te pregunto por qué le metes tres patadas al inglés, o porqué pateas tres veces al inglés?  
> 
> cambia "it's" por "is" y los dos "diferent" por "different" y tu firma será correcta   

 

ok, gracias por la correccion.

Saluditos.

----------

## dongeo

Yo empece con redhat durante un tiempo y acabe volviendo a windows

Luego prove mandrake y acabe volviendo a windows otra vez, siempre por no encontrar los programas que queria o las librerias o por no encontrar documentacion bien explicada de lo que queria hacer o algo por el estilo

Luego probe debian, acostumbrado a redhat y mandrake tuve problemas instalandolo asi que como siempre volvi a windows

Por ultimo hace un par de años me meti en gentoo, el manual explicado al detalle, tocando tu absolutamente todo, con el repositorio tan completito de programas me enamoro   :Embarassed:   jajaja

Ya no he vuelto a windows, y no creo que lo vaya a hacer. En mi instalacion widnows lo unico que hay son juegos y solo los que no es posible jugar bien usando wine que cada vez son menos

----------

## maximan

Listo!!! ya tengo funcionando mi gentoo. Puedo decir que me he quedado sorprendido la rapidez que tiene. No ha sido dificil para nada, solo segui los pasos del manual, capaz que sea medio tedioso pero vale la pena.

Ya pude hacer funcionar el flash (en 32bits), correr Opera y Firefox. y tengo la mayoria de las aplicaciones que utilizo funcionando, me falta el Gift.

escribi un post en mi blog sobre Gentoo

http://maxid.blogspot.com/2006/01/welcome-gentoo.html

Gracias por su ayuda!!!

Maxi

----------

## Soul Lost

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Al finalizar tenes el programa funcionando. Esto me agrada y no, por el hecho que no se que aplicaciones secundarias me va instalado.

 

Mmm has odio hablar de las mentadas USES? XD

Siempre que instales algo has un emerge -pv paquete

Y ya depende como administres el portage decides que hacer..

Yo por ejemplo aparte de poner mis USES por default (soporte) que quiero en todos los paquetes, si veo algo que no quiero con -pv hago algo asi:

echo "categoria/paquete alsa -esd etc" >> /etc/portage/package.use

Saludos!!

----------

## pacho2

No he probado vlos, aunque pienso hacerlo vía vmware. De momento sólo te puedo decir que gentoo en amd64 va perfectamente, además, y para mi es la mayor ventaja, es la distro con más aplicaciones portadas a esta arquitectura (ya que en otras distros hay que esperar a que hagan paquetes precompilados para amd64).

En las distros "faciles" tienes Mandriva 2006, que, en amd64, también va muy bine, aunque tiene algo menos de software para esta arquitectura. Su rendimiento también es muy bueno y, aunque gnome puede tardar un segundo más en arrancar, te puedo decir que, por ejemplo, el arranque, es más rápido que el de gentoo (al menos de momento  :Wink:  )

Saludos  :Smile: 

----------

## alexlm78

 *pacho2 wrote:*   

> te puedo decir que, por ejemplo, el arranque, es más rápido que el de gentoo (al menos de momento  )

 

 :Shocked:  No me lo creo, desde que enciendo la maquina hasta el prompt de login, cointando el segundo del grub 

9 SEGUNDOS

Eowyn:

AMD64 3200+ 2.8 Mhz

1GB RAM

HD 250 UltaATA Maxtox

ASRock K8-M880

Saluditos.

----------

## pacho2

Muy rápido va tu arranque   :Cool: 

----------

